

Show HN : Playing with GAE Channel API - kirubakaran
http://andropy.kirubakaran.com/shove

======
antimatter15
The channel API really isn't that great. Unlike WebSockets, it's not a
bidirectional socket and since it uses http requests to send data to the
server, the latency great. It's much better than polling, but still not great.
You can't reuse channel client IDs so broadcasting a message to all
subscribers requires you to keep track of things on the datastore yourself,
not terrible, but it could have been made better.

~~~
csytan
On the app-engine discussion forums, it's been mentioned that they do plan on
making the channel API compatible with websockets once the technology has
matured. The javascript client side code quite closely mimics websocket code
too.

------
sili
I seem to notice that if one person get possession of the ball for a few
kicks, he tends to kick it in a triangular path?

~~~
oceanfish
think tats coz he tries to elude, imagining someone else wud take possesion of
it..

------
mhluongo
Hm. There needs to be some sort of throttling on the channel- if you open a
console and run

"while(true){ $.post('/shove/updatepos', { 'x':50000, 'y':50000 }); }" you can
really ruin people's good time.

I'm going to have it spelling my name by the end of the night.

------
pstuart
Add some "Trash Talk" buttons and you've got a winner.

------
rokhayakebe
I keep trying to steal the ball and hide it :)

